# Indetifyng Vario cam HELP !!!



## bsdespot (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello. i'm Bojan from Serbia, Belgrade. Recently I found a Vario photo cam... everything i know that is old cam . Can someone tell me more about ??? Film ??? Or some link???? Heres some pictures :


----------



## timor (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi and welcome here.
The pictures you posted are not very informative. It would be good to have a clear shot of the front standard and shutter in higher resolution and better light.


----------



## compur (Jan 25, 2013)

"Vario" refers to the shutter only, it's not the name of the camera.


----------



## bsdespot (Jan 26, 2013)

any help will be great!!!!!!!!!More pictures:


----------



## bsdespot (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks!!!!


----------

